# Wasabi mayo cucumber cups



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Wasibi mayo cucumber cups.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2014)

Those are cute!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Those are cute!


 
  Japanese horseradish which is served with sushi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2014)

What did you mix with it?


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> What did you mix with it?


 
    Homemade mayo, a little sugar and prepared wasabi.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 26, 2014)

Really cute....  cucumbers are on my grocery list again!  I have another recipe I'll ;post later.  With thin sheets of cucumber, spread some mayo/creme cheese, smoked salmon, roll up and a little piece of dill. 

But I like yours with wasabi, maybe I'll add some to mine!

Thanks!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Something I came up with myself..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wasabi cucumber cups... to go


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 26, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> Wasibi mayo cucumber cups.


Ah, cute!

I bought some Wasabi powder a few weeks ago and haven't thought yet of what I was going to use it for (apart from the obvious!). Why didn't I think of putting it in mayonnaise!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 26, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> Wasibi mayo cucumber cups.



Those look like something to put into Bento boxes---- but the turtle is just too cute to eat!


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I bought some Wasabi powder a few weeks ago



I've used both Wasabi powder and Wasabi paste.  I was very disappointed in the powder - no strength.  Paste is far more potent.  Let me know how it turns out - the little can of powder is still sitting in the cupboard gathering dust.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> I've used both Wasabi powder and Wasabi paste.  I was very disappointed in the powder - no strength.  Paste is far more potent.  Let me know how it turns out - the little can of powder is still sitting in the cupboard gathering dust.


I have never tried wasabi powder. What did you mix it with and how long did you let it sit to develop flavour? I seem to remember that when you mix mustard powder with water it gets hotter and hotter as it sits.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 26, 2014)

It was quite a while ago and I don't remember the portions but do know it sat for a while as I had made it for my son who was coming over.  Think I even made it the day before.  I kept adding and adding.  Perhaps I should try again but once disappointed it really is hard to try a second time.

Actually it has been so long that I should probably just chuck it out!  You know, best before...  

I'll have to look and see it the can actually has a list of ingredients - not something I ever looked at before.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone ever use the actual plant? We used to get it at a specialty market. It is a much more pleasant taste than powder or paste, IMO.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 27, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> I've used both Wasabi powder and Wasabi paste. I was very disappointed in the powder - no strength. Paste is far more potent. Let me know how it turns out - the little can of powder is still sitting in the cupboard gathering dust.


Well, I tried paste but it only had a very small amount of wasabi and a huge amount of horseradish and just tasted of standard h/radish. The powder (Clearspring) seems to have more in it. 

I got interested when I had a tuna, wasabi and pickled ginger in my favourite deli café. Tried to recreate it with the paste and it wasn't right so bought the powder and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 2, 2014)

*who knew!*

I checked the ingredient list on my powder: horseradish, mustard, corn starch and yellow #5. This is evidently a common substitute for real wasabi.

On the paste tube: no listing. it must have been on the box which is long gone. I'll try to remember to look at a box next time I'm at the grocer. I'm under the impression it is the real stuff thou.

Came across interesting things while looking into exactly what wasabi is....
from Wiki...
** Inhaling or sniffing wasabi vapor has an effect like smelling salts, a property exploited by researchers attempting to create *a smoke alarm for the deaf*. One deaf subject participating in a test of the prototype awoke within 10 seconds of wasabi vapor sprayed into his sleeping chamber.[6] The 2011 Ig Nobel Prize in Chemistry was awarded to the researchers for determining the ideal density of airborne wasabi to wake people in event of an emergency.**
**Its hotness is more akin to that of a hot mustard than that of the capsaicin in a chili pepper, producing vapours that stimulate the nasal passages more than the tongue.**
**Because the burning sensations of wasabi are not oil-based, they are short-lived compared to the effects of chili peppers, and are washed away with more food or liquid. The sensation is felt primarily in the nasal passage and can be quite painful depending on the amount consumed.**


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is the real thing, a root veg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If safron is the gold spice, this is the emrald, @ &70.00 1/2 lb


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the photo and the info, S&P.


----------

